# Zebra Loaches good snail eaters?



## John N.

I got a couple of these critters a few weeks ago. They are still relatively small about 1/2" in size. 

How good are these loaches at eradicating snails? 

-John N.


----------



## neonfish3

I have one of these in my 55 and I would say they are very good at eating snails. I was having a pond snail explosion and now I only have a few. They will also eat MTS.


----------



## tkos

Don't feed your tank for a few days. That will kick start their snail eating habbit. Also 2 really isn't a good number. These are schooling fish and will do so much better in a larger group.


----------



## Left Coast DJ

I've been debating between Zebra (Striata?) and YoYo for MTS and pond/ramshorn control. The online literature appear to be very similar between the two, including their eventual size. Any particular reason why ya'll got Zebra loaches?

DJ


----------



## John N.

I actually got both the zebra (see below photo) and yoyo loaches. Got the Zebra type because they look neat, and the yoyo because the neat factoid at the fish store. "Yoyo loaches get their name from the patterns on their bodies. The pattern spells out 'Yo Yo'." They were spur of the moment buys without previous in depth research.










Within a week of the purchases, I've noticed the yoyo loaches have decimated the snail populations in one tank where there is an actual grave yard of shells in the corner of the tank. The zebra loaches in the other tank made as a dramatic impact on the snail colony. I have yet to see many empty snail shells. Right now I have three of each species, but it looks like I have to get a few more to form the "comfortable" groups.

It's just odd that my Zebra loaches aren't doing their job as described by so many others here...

-John N.


----------



## Left Coast DJ

John, are you sure that's a Zebra loach (Botia Striata)? The ones I'm considering from PetCo Pasdena look like this, with the thinner, tighter stripes:

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/botia-striata

Yours might be histronica, kubtai, rostrata, or a funky hybrid.

Pretty cool looking regardless what it is.

DJ


----------



## John N.

I think your right. It's not exactly the common type zebra loach. Maybe that's why they're not doing a spectacular job on the snails. It was labeled at the fish store as a Zebra Loach. That's what I get for impulse buying! 

Can you loach folks ID my "zebra loach"?

-John N.


----------



## Ulan

Well, you can try to pick one on this page.


----------



## Left Coast DJ

If this is a juvie Emperor Loach, then you're in business!

http://www.loaches.com/species-index/botia-unknown01

DJ


----------



## John N.

*Looks good!*

I think you're on to something. That loach "Biota unknown" certainly looks like my zebra loach.

Did you decide which loach you might get?

-John N.


----------



## Left Coast DJ

I'm leaning towards a few Yo-Yo loaches. However, I wouldn't mind getting some Sdithmunki (dwarf chain) ones too. But they're at least $10 each, and you're supposed to have about 5+. So that adds up!

DJ


----------



## benjavan

The loach in the first picture called 'Zebra Loach' is probably Botia lohachata. The loach in the later picture with the finer stripes is Botia Striata. Both are great snail feeders.


----------

